# Taming & Socializing Feral Kittens & Cats



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

There are different techniques and methods for handling various situations one may encounter with feral cats. Overall, all of these links advocate working slowly and steadily with the cats, creating opportunities for the cat to learn and trust. Building on the good experiences and working hard to not create any bad experiences that would set the cat back in its' forward progress towards taming and socialization.
So in this spirit of sharing a variety of information, I wanted to add these links:
MessyBeast...
http://www.messybeast.com/feralkit.htm
Feral Cat Coalition...
http://www.feralcat.com/taming.html
Feral Cats of Sonoma County...
http://www.forgottenfelines.com/v4/tame.shtml
Some techniques I have learned and had great success with...
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=60586&p=605051


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Taming Ferals*

Thank you Heidi for providing this valuable information for everyone who works with Feral and Semi feral kitties and kittens. Plus good luck to all of those working in the "trenches" with these forgotten kitties in the world of cats.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Taming Ferals*

Thanks Merry, per our discussion I made some changes to my original KCBC document which I think are beneficial for clarity in explaining the techniques we use to tame and socialize these forgotten kitties. 
I hope this improved information is able to assist people in helping all cats who need socialization confidence.


----------

